
Mac on ARM Will Power Future AI/ML Development - hmlongco
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/will-mac-on-arm-help-power-future-ai-ml-development-c6a3b56d526b
======
hmlongco
Conventional wisdom holds that we’ll see ARM-based Macs first on the low end…
but what happens if high-end Macs running advanced Neural Engine chips are the
real target?

